# Your pets pics



## xbonez (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, i'm sure lots of geeks here have pets - dogs, cats, birds, turtles (eh, max?) Post their pics here and let everyone see

Here is my 6 yr old Black Labrador Misha - fat, lazy, sleepy, yet very very lovable

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/misha.-20070919091009.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/misha._(1)-20070919091009.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/misha._(40)-20070919091009.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/misha._(42)-20070919091009.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2007)

They say that a dog behaves like its master


----------



## xbonez (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

thanx for forgiving the ur space thread


----------



## azzu (Sep 20, 2007)

i do have a turtle/////// i post it ..


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

wow! turtles seem to be popular with geeks


----------



## azzu (Sep 20, 2007)

i think iam not a GEEK


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 20, 2007)

My sister used to have a cat.But the cat died a month ago   .Unfortunate really...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

>


Haha, am only speaking the truth! I've had 3 Dobermanns and one Alsatian.  No pets right now cause my current residential doesn't allow it. And neither do I like to keep something small or anything that can't go out for a walk with me .. Will buy a dog soon after I shift


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2007)

*www.aims.gov.au/pages/about/communications/backgrounders/images20030615/whale-shark-cc4-200306-480.jpg
  Only if wishes were horses.
    I dont know how one goes about taming one, but roughly thats all i want for pet.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

^^wow!! i don't think u need to tame it. just get a big enough aquarium, or just fill up a room or basement with water  feeding him will be a prob though - very expensive



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Haha, am only speaking the truth! I've had 3 Dobermanns and one Alsatian.  No pets right now cause *my current residential doesn't allow it.* And neither do I like to keep something small or anything that can't go out for a walk with me .. Will buy a dog soon after I shift


do u mean, the residential area u live doesn't allow pets  ?? or its diff to keep pets in ur current residence??


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 20, 2007)

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/845/bow001ox3.th.jpg
I hate to remove the White Eyes, But anyway.
(I _know_ he is fat )


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

My Pet


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

wow u guys have cool pets, love the komodo dragon


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> do u mean, the residential area u live doesn't allow pets  ?? or its diff to keep pets in ur current residence??


Try living in an apartment with negative minded residents


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

dude, how can residents decide whether u can keep a pet or not . thats so bad.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

We have plenty of cats ....  here is one of them  one my my frnd is peting it 

its was taken on last Holi !!! 

*album.doorersathi.com/displayimage.php?album=22&pos=0


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2007)

saurav bhai pls post more videos


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> dude, how can residents decide whether u can keep a pet or not . thats so bad.


Yeah, it's not my fault a dog bit them in 1980s is it?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 21, 2007)

as long as it wasn't your dog...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 21, 2007)

@kenshin:i had same color cat.but he died yrs back.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is my new temporary pet   A mouse !!!

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/1083/dsc00141jl5.jpg

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/773/dsc00143fe2.jpg

Hence he is dead now   
But there are many more in my house, i need to catch them  
They are very fast than me so it's hard for me to catch them and i don't have a  trap also to catch them, i will buy it. Please do tell me if you know any site from where i could buy some rat traps


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

is it jerry?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

u'll get plague.leave them


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> u'll get plague.leave them



people working with rats/mouse never get plague  .. those prople who work wearing white coats...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

now a days big monitor lizards haunting my area.*I'd like to get one as my pet*  but ppl says catching a monitor lizard will be offense as it is wild animal.BTW,they are huge(more than 1 meter i suppose) and locally called as in malayalam- "Udumbu"(not Ubuntu) or udumu(telegu/kannad) or ghorpaad(hindi?)   yes,they are related to komodo dragons as they too are monitor lizards only.they climbs trees and there around 6-7 BIG ones in the non occupied land behind my house its like a forest!  it eats birds and all!once in the road while we are going to town a big lizard crossed the road without any fear.i am panicked at first!

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitor_lizard

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/Varanus_benghalensis.jpg
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengal_monitor
^looks somewhat like this.
see exact look:
*outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2545968840061704310ysyGUu

*thumb10.webshots.net/t/57/157/3/88/90/2669388900061704310CdJcOs_th.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ I think its illegal to keep monitor lizards.. 

ok prakash why arent you there in IRC?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

yes.gonna sleep i got eye disease cant look much into display.goodnight!


----------



## gsoul2soul (Oct 28, 2007)

My babies...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

^i remember when they(lookalike) chased me out of a house when i was small


----------



## max_demon (Jan 5, 2008)

*www.metacafe.com/watch/1020777/my_friends_cute_cat/

ooo ... So cute .. she plays football


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@praka123
udumbu is common in Kerala i think. Mostly the local people come to catch them. They chew its toung like bubble gums nd dun know exactly what they r doin with it. They just tiw its neck nd tail nd carry like a handle. 
They cave caught some 3~4 from ma area so far nd some were even more than 1M.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 5, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2218/2110391594_e3f0d4da84_m.jpg

Munmun


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @praka123
> udumbu is common in Kerala i think. Mostly the local people come to catch them. They chew its toung like bubble gums nd dun know exactly what they r doin with it. They just tiw its neck nd tail nd carry like a handle.
> They cave caught some 3~4 from ma area so far nd some were even more than 1M.


I know about people eating Ubumbu's tongue and starts running!personally i know one person died after the ubumbu he ate had rabies 
It is not the case here in my area!after last monsoon(three rivers are here!!may be through river these reptiles came  ) or so these creatures were found in large numbers.even a platypus look a like creature were also seen.dont know much,but now these udumbus were not found here.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I know about people eating Ubumbu's tongue and starts running!



why do they run? didnt get it


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

^even i donno  it is like eat udumbu's tongue and start running till it digests


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bc8c0df7d9.jpg
Small Cat

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c7f046ad65.jpg
Extremely Small Cat

I also have two stupid dogs, but I don't think they'll be here for very long. Thinking of getting a license for a gun 

Forgot to mention, Large cat (Goobi) doesn't like his pictures posted on the internet so I haven't posted any.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2008)

^^emo


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2009)

New Pics of Coffee and Candy  
*twitpic.com/71ar5
*twitpic.com/71aru
*twitpic.com/71as5


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2009)

New Pics of Coffee and Candy  
*twitpic.com/71ar5
*twitpic.com/71aru
*twitpic.com/71as5


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2009)

This is one of my dogs. We call him Archie after the comic book character. He's not playing, he's fast asleep.

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1613/archie.jpg

He was not mine to start with. He was the dog of someone who lives about 150 metres from my house, but he just decided to move in with us 3 1/2 years ago. After he'd been with us for a week, the owner tried to entice him back, but Archie refused to go back except for brief visits. So the owner gave him to us.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 12, 2009)

I have some small cats too..
Unfortunately the younger cat died few months ago , i had the pics . she was very small (just little bigger than a palm ) and was very cute . the big cat is very lazy and sleeps all the time .

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/1217/dsc00223xtd.th.jpg

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/9659/dsc00543r.th.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/1772/dsc00547.th.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/6471/dsc00548u.th.jpg

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3313/dsc00549e.th.jpg

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/5919/dsc00635uxg.th.jpg

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/4761/dsc00636i.th.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Jun 12, 2009)

btw the bigger cat's name is mow and the kitten's name is mini mow


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2009)

Where is Goobimama's cat Goobi ?


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2009)

I think he finally shot him.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

*Angel teh Rottweiler...*


*img37.imageshack.us/img37/8010/dsc00998t.th.jpg

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/9530/dsc00999z.th.jpg

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/5581/dsc01000c.th.jpg

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/4653/dsc01001p.th.jpg weird sleeping position

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/7383/dsc01002p.th.jpg

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1079/dsc01003ubz.th.jpg


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is the facebook profile url of pet of one my cousin: *www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1839225366

His name is Pluto and is the official child of the Official Hutch/Vodafone Pug.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2009)

This was my pet cat, who unfortunately died in an accident. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41220_ddu9c/36830629.jpg

My dad named him Prince. Not sure why though.


----------

